# Forum Other Languages English for Russians - Изучаем английский язык Learn English - Грамматика, переводы, словарный запас  two words

## smithnweson

try to tranlate this into Russian. 
Flabergasted: 
abstraction:

----------


## Indra

flabbergasted, maybe?

----------


## joysof

> try to tranlate this into Russian. 
> Flabergasted: 
> abstraction:

 You're an idiot.

----------


## smithnweson

I thought these might be challenging words! what about Melancholy or instead of saying "idiot" how about saying you a moron. can you handle that one... Moron!

----------


## Kamion

> I thought these might be challenging words! what about Melancholy or instead of saying "idiot" how about saying you a moron. can you handle that one... Moron!

 it

----------


## Dogboy182

посмотрите на все его 'posts'... это тема для него, незаученый урок... 
smithnweson, yo, i share the same feelings with you about russia, but, most of your other recent posts have been a little "dull"...  
To earn the respect of other people, and russians, you're going to have to kick it up a bit on the intellegence meter.   ::

----------


## smithnweson

My posts have been informative and smart, Dogboy I have found you honestly despite some of your military aspirations to be nieve, and somewhat stupid. Your not going to be just fighting terrorism in Chechnya, you'll also be fighting chechens period, even in the Special ops.  I need to "kick it up a notch on the intelligence meter" you should talk buddy!!! Just because I think of some words that i thought would be challenging for Russians dosn't mean I'm not smart. read my posts under "Russia and the pacific Rim" you sound like a moron there, I cleared stuff up on your behalf.  I realy appreciate you saying that i sound stupid because I respond "jokingly" to some one saying to me "your an idiot" I'd tell you that you need to bump up the intelligent posts but I know better than to ask an idiot to be intelligent. If you want the respect of the Russians stop trying to impress them...what the hell is impressing Russians have to do with anything, be honest, know your source and you will be yourself, not some automoton trying to impress people. I thought you were chill but I have changed my mind.

----------


## Dogboy182

wtf is "chill" yo ? I dunno this gangsta talk. 
And who am i trying to impress ? 
"Yo smoke a bowl and look at a tree, yea man, preforming arts is gay yo!" That's about as intellegent as you look. 
And how did i make a fool of myself in that other post ? 
Since japan and germany were allies in word war two, and since japan and gemany both declared war on US... it was only natural to assume they would fight russia too. More of an educated "guess" than an idiotic question if you ask me. 
And by the way, my intelligence is fine, thank you. 
I got accepted into a top secret military language defense school in california, and i scored among the highest on ASVAB and DLAB testing, i dont think my intelligence is a problem. 
BTW, I get the feeling you dont want to help russia(or america), or fight terrorists, you just think combat is cool. You wanna go kill some bad guys like you do eveyday in counter strike.  
I know i asked the same question that you did, about the russian military, but i think my intentions are a little more sincere than yours. If i had my choice i'd never want to see actual combat, but only time will tell since i am going into the marines. And if it happens, it happens.  
Hopefully it will be a worth while cause (IE saving innocent hostages from crazy f*ckers) and not guarding an oil pipeline in iraq... 
I'd love to see you enlist in the russian army with your elementry knowledge of russian, thinking they are just going to give you an AK and you can go gloriously kill some tan people. Where in reality, instead of handing you a gun, they will hand you your own аss, and you'll wish you would have stayed home in your mom's basement with your superfast cabel modem playing counter strike all day pwning the n00bs, and accusing people of hacking. 
So, as what i think of you. I thought you were a gay, and oh wait, you still are.

----------


## smithnweson

Counter strike, you are too funny.  I wouldn't want your dumb ass to see combat either, you'd be too incompetent to handle it, so I can understand you not wanting to see it. I couldn't be your opposite more...I want to see it so I can be anhilated or come through it, a tour isn't just a bragging right, its an honor and a duty.  I wish you could get that through your thick american skull.   
P.S. you being put into some sort of special category for service only shows how stupid you are, my friend was selected for military intelligence  and he admits himself he's  a moron, you think the military tests prove your smart...hahahah...you dumbass!!!

----------


## smithnweson

"Yo smoke a bowl and look at a tree, yea man, preforming arts is gay yo!" -Dogboy182  
 what are you talking about you moron???? you can't even spell!! Go play cop with your friends you imbecile. If you can't even understand a joke your beyond help...what an idiot, you keep cracking me up, hahahah!!!

----------


## Dogboy182

*Sigh*. You can't even pick up sarcasm.   

> what are you talking about you moron????

 I was talking about how stupid you are. 
You would rather do drugs and "watch trees" than learn something useful. That right there should say a bit about your intelligence. 
And you say I can't spell ? Look at the title of that post "your pathetic". 
Your is a posesive pronoun. It does't even make sense how you wrote it, it just happens to sound like "you're" so, you're safe. 
Before making fun of my "spelling" (where i was actually just making fun of you, and you were too stupid to see it). Take a look at your indentation, and punctiation. You look like you're just learning to write.   

> I wouldn't want your dumb ass to see combat either, you'd be too incompetent to handle it, so I can understand you not wanting to see it. I couldn't be your opposite more...I want to see it so I can be anhilated or come through it, a tour isn't just a bragging right, its an honor and a duty.

 You don't even know who I am. And NOBODY knows how they will act under combat conditions untill they are in combat. 
And I highly doubt you'd act like this if you were actually being shot at. 
It's not a game, people die, you would die.  
Why don't you take a visit to http://www.thenausea.com/chechenya.html 
I bet non of these people Absoluyley ZERO percent of them thought that they would end up like that. They thought. OK, i'll join the army , get my 2 years over with. I hope i don't go to chechniya. Then they end up getting their heads cut off with a knife.  Yea bud this could be you. It could be your "moron" friend. Who, i highly doubt either A) Exhists, or B) is a moron, if he was offered top secret clearance by the military, but, he probly wasn't anyway. 
And, probly the stupidest thing you have said   

> I wish you could get that through your thick american skull.

 When, just yesterday you wrote.   
 "American enlistment in Russia/Chechnya war!"   

> Russian militray despite its throw backs interms of pay, supplies, etc compared to American military, in order to serve in the Chechen war going on now.

 So, you're an American too.  Why the f*ck would you use "being american" as an insult, if you too are american ? 
Sure, go to russia, sure join the army. I promise you won't survive. You'll either get killed by russian soldiers who can't stand you. You'll be sold to chechniya by your own officer who can't stand you, or you'll be killed in combat just like you want. 
All three of these are fitting, for you, i think.

----------


## Dogboy182

> My posts have been informative and smart

 Show me one. One post where you said something intellegent ? 
Also, please do me another favor... please show me where i have said something so completely and uderly stupid that it is beyond comprehension and that wasn't a joke. 
I bet you can't find one of either.  I'm smarter than you, don't cry.

----------


## BETEP

Actually I didn't get why Joysof called him an idiot after his question.  ::

----------


## Dogboy182

I dont think he was refering to the question. I think joysof just knows an idiot when he sees one. 
jolly good work ol boy joysof !

----------


## joysof

Thank you kindly.

----------


## smithnweson

I don't need to cut and copy every post for you just look at at it! Go to the "Pacific Rim thread", and then shut up. yeah make friends with joysof, if you look at the thread its him and you that are the idiots, but mainly you because you have unfortunately opened your mouth. 
Dogboy182 wrote:  "And you say I can't spell ? Look at the title of that post "your pathetic".  
Your is a posesive pronoun. It does't even make sense how you wrote it, it just happens to sound like "you're" so, you're safe.  
Before making fun of my "spelling" (where i was actually just making fun of you, and you were too stupid to see it). Take a look at your indentation, and punctiation. You look like you're just learning to write." 
posesive? punctiation?....what a wopper you gave me there, you try to tell me how to spell and even in your highly critical mode you still incorrectly spell a bunch of words, thing is when you do it you don't realize there incorrectly spelled.  If your going to criticize someone get it right yourself...dosn't speak well for your intelligence, and yes you moron I knew you were being sarcastic..god you wrote the book on stupid didn't you, I'm an american too but not dumb enough to think I can't be criticized for some of my american attributes like you think. This is too funny!

----------


## smithnweson

Dogboy182 WROTE:  
Did Japan at all attack russia at any time in WWII ?? I was watching a thing the other day on TV about American planes that were shot down (well, broken) over japan, and they would fly their damaged planes north and crashland on the kamchatka peninsula.  
They said that the meetings between the americans and russians were always friendly, like long lost brothers hugging for the first time (yay, that's the kind of story i like to hear) but, they said that since Russia was not at war with japan (what ?) then the american soldiers were usually put in prison for a certain amount of time before being returned to the USA.  
My question...what ? I thought that russia was at war with japan too... or not? Didn't japan invade russia in WWII ? Or was that the Russo - japanese war mentioned above ?  
Dogboy182 also wrote: also... about the china - war thing...  
There are/were fears about china mounting an attack on america also...  
Sometime after the beijing olympic games.  
I guess china was studying how we carried out the first gulf war, and they continue to study how we are fighting in the second.  
I dont think that china has the power (yet) to mount an attack on America. But russia, that sure is a scary thought. I think if China invaded russia, America / Britain/ Germany/Austrialia(thailand) or whatever that country china is on the brink of war with now/ Would all be against china in that war.  
look how (most of) the world banded together to defeat germany in WWII, i dont think it would be any diffrent. (exept maybe, more nukes).  
Oh, i bet stupid north korea would help china, but, japan could keep them busy while we do the real fighting =). 
They said that the meetings between the americans and russians were always friendly, like long lost brothers hugging for the first time (yay, that's the kind of story i like to hear) but, they said that since Russia was not at war with japan (what ?) then the american soldiers were usually put in prison for a certain amount of time before being returned to the USA.  
My question...what ? I thought that russia was at war with japan too... or not? Didn't japan invade russia in WWII ? Or was that the Russo - japanese war mentioned above ?
Did Japan at all attack russia at any time in WWII ?? I was watching a thing the other day on TV about American planes that were shot down (well, broken) over japan, and they would fly their damaged planes north and crashland on the kamchatka peninsula.  
They said that the meetings between the americans and russians were always friendly, like long lost brothers hugging for the first time (yay, that's the kind of story i like to hear) but, they said that since Russia was not at war with japan (what ?) then the american soldiers were usually put in prison for a certain amount of time before being returned to the USA.  
My question...what ? I thought that russia was at war with japan too... or not? Didn't japan invade russia in WWII ? Or was that the Russo - japanese war mentioned above ? 
......China is not something that America is worried about being invaded by! what weird closet do you live in to think of something like that, Taiwan, not the USA...come on buddy get witht the F'ing program! You also said China was studying how we fought in the gulf war, what country dosn't study other countries military successes and failures for that matter.  Them studying our fighting( like everyone else) does not indicate anything.  Fear of Chinese attack after Olympics my ass!  where do come up with this garbage, oh i forgot you have it force fed to you all day and your too stupid to realize it so you just repeat it. You assumed the Japanese invaded Russia??????? You obviously don't know much about WWII. where to stop, i could go on with this forever but something tells me your not going to learn anything!

----------


## scotcher

Guess which *two words* I am thinking of.

----------


## Dogboy182

I dont know ? Perma-ban ? 
I still don't understand how asking an intelligent question about WWII makes me more stupid than a guy who smokes a lot of drugs. 
And, I know more about WWII than you do you little b*tch. You're really starting to piss me off. But, I won't give you the satisfaction of knowning i had to condecend to your level. So, i bid you good day. (you peace of ***  ::   ::   ::   ::  )  
And i dont remember where exactly i read about the china, but believe you me i spent the better half of the last 20 minutes lookin for it. 
Oh, and how when you "quote" people, you just copy and paste what they say and put it into quotes, instead of just simply hitting the "quote" button, located at the top of the forum toolbar... It makes you look even more like an idiot.

----------


## joysof

> yeah make friends with joysof!

 Cuantos anos tienes, chico?   

> Your is a posesive pronoun.

 _Your_ is a pos*s*es*s*ive determiner. _Yours_ is a possessive pronoun. 
And _you're_ still an idiot.

----------


## Dogboy182

> And _you're_ still an idiot.

   ::

----------


## smithnweson

you make little or no sense, just because I joked about smoking a bowl dosn't = doing lots of "drugs" find a better excuse, and I can tell you right now that I know infinitely more aobut WWII then you, how can you even say that when you didn't even know that japan hadn't invaded Russia??? MY dog knows that...you shouldn't have questioned my intelligence because you yourself are not so bright, and you should concentrate on learning some basic historical facts.

----------


## smithnweson

Joysof, whether his dumb ass realizes it or not is actualy calling you an idiot above.   
You Chump!!!

----------


## Kamion

How does Dogboy

----------


## smithnweson

it dosn't determine anything? I'm just saying its ironic that such a dumb ass thinks he can judge other peoples intelligence, and or call them stupid like he said to me.

----------


## Dogboy182

> MY dog knows that

 
Nah. your dog doesn't even speak english believe it or not. He just recognizes simple voice commands / patterns.   

> I'm just saying its ironic that such a dumb ass thinks he can judge other peoples intelligence, and or call them stupid like he said to me.

 I believe you called me stupid too, (and first). 
And because i didn't know 1 fact about WWII doesn't mean you know more about WWII than me.  
And even if you do. It's not your fault. Judging how you've been up all night posting (not so) whitty remarks to everyone's comments, you're either A) a really old fat man who has never seen a naked woman
B) a Really anoying home school kid who bosses his mom around and stays up all night posting whitty remarks to people on the internet (and then plays counter strike cuz war is so cool d00d !)   
Let me ask you another question which will just go un answered like all the other questions people ask you, and you just start name calling. 
WTF are you even doing on a forum about russian if you have no intention to learn russian ? 
The russian army doesn't want you, I know for sure russian socioty doesn't want you, and no one wants you hear. So just get the f* out of dodge before i get on AIM and have mike moderate your gay аss. Fagg0rt.

----------


## smithnweson

Dude you are so far from reality its funny. Read the post you called me stupid first. you F'ing started this pissing contest, I am interested in learning Russian.  Look a the first post I was trying to even see if their was a good translation for the 2 words. your the one posting your own ignorance, I'm tired of doing this. why do you keep mentioning counter strike? you obviously play it or no people who play it alot?  You sound like a little kid, I'm going to go get the moderator and tell on you, go ahead. your being more inappropriate and immature than me.  
one fact! you couldn't possibly even have understood the war if you didn't even no that one MAJOR, PIVOTAL, fact! its laughable trying to act like you know alot about WWII without knowing that. especialy with your interest in Russia.

----------


## Kamion

Dogboy, I don

----------


## Dogboy182

It wouldn't be so much telling on you, as it would be just doing us all a fovor.   

> I am interested in learning Russian. Look a the first post I was trying to even see if their was a good translation for the 2 words.

 Ok, let's look at the first post.   

> try to tranlate this into Russian. 
> Flabergasted: 
> abstraction:

 Ok, let's try and tranlate these. Who can tranlate them ? can you ? 
Second, you posted in the ENGLISH FOR RUSSIANS forum. Any moron (yea even me) could see that if you wanted these words to get tranlated into russian you could go to the "Translate This!" Section of the forum. 
Here's a link, incase you're too stupid to find it.  http://masterrussian.net/mforum/viewforum.php?f=2

----------


## joysof

> Originally Posted by joysof  And _you're_ still an idiot.

 Mmm, sorry about that. To clarify, you're not. 
It's the sort of confusion which wouldn't arise if the quote function was used properly.

----------


## smithnweson

"stop carrying about him" its stop caring about him, he's not carrying me anywhere, I'm a little too heavy!

----------


## smithnweson

I was trying to see if there was an equivalent, the first girl tried, then Joysof said something, and then you basically called me stupid. so you can understand why that would be insulting to me.  I thought it might be challenging for Russians to do, it wasn't strictly a translation question.

----------


## Dogboy182

[quote=Kamion]Dogboy, I don

----------


## Kamion

> "stop carrying about him" its stop caring about him, he's not carrying me anywhere, I'm a little too heavy!

 Right, thanks! See how easy it is to write an informative post without insulting anyone?

----------


## smithnweson

I love how Dogboy requotes anything that seems agianst me like no one had already read it. And Kamion I think you are acting pretentious, you  saying to me roughly "isn't it nice to make comment without insulting anyone" your being insulting via your sarcasm, and if you look at Dogboy he's been insulting me left and right, since the beganing so it is quite ignorant of you to act this way towards me, also Dogboy insulted you by talking negatively about gays! 
I'll do a dogboy, and quote it down here, I like cutting and pasting.

----------


## joysof

Oh dear god no please stop posting my eyes are bleeding

----------


## Dogboy182

lol, sorry. 
And kamion, If ur gay, sorry, no offence... its just something i (and 99% of straight america) say(s).

----------


## smithnweson

don?t use "gay" as something you call people when you?re angry.[/quote]

----------


## smithnweson

You need to be moderated saying stuff like this, 
Dogboy wrote:
The russian army doesn't want you, I know for sure russian socioty doesn't want you, and no one wants you hear. So just get the f* out of dodge before i get on AIM and have mike moderate your gay аss. Fagg0rt.[/quote] 
gay ass, and faggot! your realy on a roll with the anti-homosexual comments

----------


## Dogboy182

LOL ROFL he still can't figure out how to use the quote button !!!!!!! bahahahah

----------


## smithnweson

I'm going to stop now, and I hope Dogboy does the same. this getting very boring and repetitive, one closing comment, you do not represent 99% of America calling people gay, and the F word for gays. hell you don't represent america at all. thank god!

----------


## Dogboy182

It's a good thing you don't represent america either, because not everyone in america believes in god. 
And unless ur some kinda gay kid, yes, most people do say gay. So get used to it. (though i try not to use it on forum, иногда не хватило нужных слов...) 
Funny how you should claim to be done with this, and then end your post with an insult. Whatever dude.

----------


## TiaraNEug

Can I be a positive, productive voice real quick:  

> Oh dear god no please stop posting my eyes are bleeding

 I agree. LOL. 
I also agree with Kamion on the gay thing-doesn't need to be used. Thanks for recognizing that, Dogboy.   ::  
Also, Dogboy-you're hysterical. Since I really have nothing to do at work, I went back and read a few of what's-his-face's posts since he's been here (what? a week or two?). Most of them have been incredibly stupid-to the point that I laugh. I also found a few very insulting and offensive posts-let me know if you need quotes. I wasn't going to say anything to this thread, but Dogboy-just let it go. As funny as this is, he's not "hearing" anything you're "saying." Notice how no one else is really giving him the satisfaction...Why is still here anyway?

----------


## Dogboy182

I'll only let it go when we have a uninamous (spelling) agreement that i owned him in every single argument. Cuz, well, really, I did.

----------


## smithnweson

tiaraneug, you haven't been here long either, whatever go read my posts I stick by them. and Dogboy you coulldn't let it go could you, your spelling is almost as bad as your brain. and you definately take the cake for moronic posts, I'm glad you can find other idiots to be your friends but all that proves is that you have in your life,  yet agian found another group of equally dumb people to hang out with.  Your misconceptions like the Japanese Invasion of Russia....still cracks me up along with that chinese war we were going to have after the Olympics(they were studying desert storm after all, hahaha).  I have decided to write a letter to congress citing you as an example of teaching errors in our country.  maybe your not stupid just uneducated.....in any case the world needs more people like you guys! you know, to clean toilets and to mow my lawn.  
-peace~! 
YEEHAD!

----------


## smithnweson

tiaraneug, you haven't been here long either, whatever go read my posts I stick by them. and Dogboy you coulldn't let it go could you, your spelling is almost as bad as your brain. and you definately take the cake for moronic posts, I'm glad you can find other idiots to be your friends but all that proves is that you have in your life,  yet agian found another group of equally dumb people to hang out with.  Your misconceptions like the Japanese Invasion of Russia....still cracks me up along with that chinese war we were going to have after the Olympics(they were studying us after all during desert storm, hahahah).  I have decided to write a letter to congress citing you as an example of teaching errors in our country.  maybe your not stupid just uneducated......in any case the world needs more people like you guys! you know, to clean toilets and to mow my lawn.  
-peace~! 
YEEHAD!

----------


## Kamion

> tiaraneug, you haven't been here long either, whatever go read my posts I stick by them. and Dogboy you coulldn't let it go could you, your spelling is almost as bad as your brain. and you definately take the cake for moronic posts, I'm glad you can find other idiots to be your friends but all that proves is that you have in your life,  yet agian found another group of equally dumb people to hang out with.  Your misconceptions like the Japanese Invasion of Russia....still cracks me up along with that chinese war we were going to have after the Olympics(they were studying us after all during desert storm, hahahah).  I have decided to write a letter to congress citing you as an example of teaching errors in our country.  maybe your not stupid just uneducated......in any case the world needs more people like you guys! you know, to clean toilets and to mow my lawn.  
> -peace~! 
> YEEHAD!

   ::   
And just for the record: No, I

----------


## Kamion

[quote]jag

----------


## smithnweson

It took you awhile to "come out" on that one!  I also liked the reference to swedish blondes, it REALY reinforces your earlier statement that your not gay???

----------


## Dogboy182

ok, whatever smith, yea, im stupid. But at least i can use the quote button.

----------


## Евгения Белякова

Whenever I try and use the quote button, it doesn't work  ::   It just ends up like this   [/quote]blank 

> ........How do you do it? Forgive me , this is offtopic but I must know.

----------


## Dogboy182

> You have to have skills.

----------


## TiaraNEug

> Whenever I try and use the quote button, it doesn't work   ........How do you do it? Forgive me , this is offtopic but I must know.

 After you hit the qoute button and it takes you to the new screen just start what you want to say on the next line. Leave the stuff in quotes alone unless you don't need it all. And don't play with the [/quote] part. You'll just mess it up. Just remember that to open quote there's no backslash, and to end quote there IS one. It really isn't anything you need to master-I think you're doin ok without it. It's just what's-his-face up there and his overall stupidity that's bugging Dogboy.

----------


## smithnweson

Tieruneug get a F'ing life and shut up.  Your a typical LA bum, so stop trying to start another problem here, go get life and stop being such a  drain, I haven't seen you write anything worthwhile yet!!!!  So stop bitching about something your not even involved in and which has been over for awhile, you need some one to hate and you can't hate yourself can you??

----------


## TiaraNEug

Dogboy, ты были правы. Этот парень - идиот. Почему - он все еще здесь? Он - вид человека, который всегда спорит с людьми на компьютере. И он говорит, что я нуждаюсь в жизни. 
Я правилен? 
(Correct me if I'm wrong, guys.)

----------


## smithnweson

what ever dude you have too much time on your hands, and too much self contempt in your heart.  I pray for your soul!

----------


## Dogboy182

*TiaraNEug*  ты был прав *  ::   
А, спасибо тебе... очень рад что кто то ещё со мной соглашается !

----------


## TiaraNEug

So close, yet so far....спасибо и пожалуйста.

----------


## Евгения Белякова

я правилен
*я прав?

----------


## TiaraNEug

Ok...so what does правилен mean? Will I ever get it...*sigh*

----------


## Friendy

> Ok...so what does правилен mean? Will I ever get it...*sigh*

 правилен is a short adjective (the full form is "правильный" and it's more commonly used) When it applies to a person it means that his behavior is proper and (politically)correct but not that he is right about something. 
Some examples with правилен (правильный): 
Этот подход к проблеме абсолютно правилен. – This approach to the problem is absolutely correct.
Вот правильный ответ на этот вопрос. – This is the correct answer to this question.

----------


## TiaraNEug

Ok...so just прав means right or correct? That's easier anyway. As always....Thanks Friendy!

----------


## Friendy

> Ok...so just прав means right or correct?

 Yes, but it applies only to animated (thinking) objects:
John is correct - Джон прав.
Your example is correct - Ваш пример правилен.

----------


## TiaraNEug

Oooh. I see the difference. I have another question, but this isn't the right forum so look for my question in a thread coming soon...just as soon as I make sure I can't find the answer on my own...! 
Thanks, Friendy.

----------


## Линдзи

> Originally Posted by smithnweson   yeah make friends with joysof!   Cuantos anos tienes, chico?     
> 			
> 				Your is a posesive pronoun.
> 			
> 		  _Your_ is a pos*s*es*s*ive determiner. _Yours_ is a possessive pronoun. 
> And _you're_ still an idiot.

 /me falls in love with joysof

----------


## Pravit

Baby, I'm 'sof's "PR consultant", and have I got news for you: *add yourself to the waiting list!*

----------


## joysof

Mmm, 'tis true: he's a martyr to his own erudition.

----------


## Линдзи

> Baby, I'm 'sof's "PR consultant", and have I got news for you: *add yourself to the waiting list!*

 Heh heh heh.  "PR consultant" wasn't the job I was looking for, Pravitchka.

----------


## Pravit

Alas! I suppose I've been "out-wittied" again. Just you wait...

----------

